

Crittercism rides the growing mobile app services boom - andrewmlevy
http://gigaom.com/2011/07/12/crittercism-rides-the-growing-mobile-app-services-boom/

======
bdr
So they did YC, and now they're doing AngelPad? I'm curious to hear more about
that.

------
thomaskorte
Congrats Crittercism team! It was great to have you at AngelPad. I love what
you are doing.

------
bretthellman
Congrats... Looking forward to hearing your pres at Sunfire this week.

------
emrosenf
Awesome job guys!

